# Freddy vs. Jason at Comic-Con



## FEARnet (May 7, 2009)

Kane Hodder. Robert Englund. Danielle Harris. Robert Hall. 

All 4 will be at CC talking about their new original web series, FEAR CLINIC. Come hang with us, meet the cast, and get some sweet autographs. 

All the details are up @ FEARnet.com 

(And for those of you who won’t be there, well, life sucks for you. But we’ll try to make it better by supplying you with interviews/news/photos from the dark side of CC)

JackieM with FEARnet


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool ! I'll be there


----------



## FEARnet (May 7, 2009)

Awesome! Hope you stop by!

JackieM with FEARnet


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !! I met Kane last year, great guy, but I can't wait to see the rest!! I wonder what the chances are of me getting a machete into the Con to have it signed????


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

*sigh* I can only watch from the outside.


----------

